# Injured pigeon with 2 rings on a leg found in Brussels, Belgium



## Sophie2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello pigeon friends,

SOS!

I just found a hurt pigeon hiding under a car, unfortunately I couldn'tsecure it from there, since I had/have no helpful tools...
I think it is still there, I would try to get it out from there, though, I am quite afraid to hurt it even more. I saw it sitting in the middle of the street, so I stopped my car to get it in, but it flew away, below the next car. Its leg seems to be broken, and the poor guy seems to be very tired....
Also, I could see 2 rings on one leg, a green and a red/pink one. Unfortunately I couldn't read the numbers on them. 
Now, I don't have the slightest clue what to do with it, it's just clear, I have to take care of it, it was really heart breaking to see it, being hurt and lonely... 

Can anyone help me out with an advice of a (English speaking) vet specialised in birds, being still open in the evening? And what would be a good methode to get it from beolw the car, w/o hurting it even more?

Thank you for every kind of help!
Btw: in case I broke any rules with this post, I honestly haven't taken the time for reading them, since I'm afraid of losing time...

Sophie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern.

Please try to catch the bird in evening, as their vision is poor. Put the bird in a carrier for cats/dogs or cage or even a box. Do not allow the bird to have too much space to move about as it will further injure the leg.

The bird must be hungry and you can also entice the bird that way. Feed wild bird seed.

See link on ways to catch bird: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html 



Please see if you can locate owner of bird of this bird by using this list from band information: http://www.pigeonbasics.com/lostbirds.php [/url]

*


----------



## Sophie2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello Skyeking,

thank you very much for your helpful advice, I'll definitely use it next time I stumble over one of these little guys.

For this one, unfortunately it won't work anymore. I went to check after him, after I finally found a vet who would've taken him in, also after 8pm. But the car which it was hiding below, was gone, and there was absolutely no sign at all of the poor pigeon. At least I found no feathers or a "body" or blood, I checked the whole area around, other cars, bushes, higher grass, nothing.
Hopefully somebody else picked him and took him to the vet. Just sorry I was so unprepared when I found him.

At least I've figured a good address to call next time. I would like to post it here, in case anyone might need some help with pigeons in Brussels, is there a possibility to do that?

Thanks,
Sophie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Sophie

Please do post the place you mention as good to call. We have a few members in mainland Europe, so the more places we know of the better.


----------



## Sophie2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Alright, the place I talked about is a vet practice here in Uccle, Brussels.
http://www.clinique-veterinaire.be/

They're open until 8pm, and for emergencies you may come in after 8pm, as well. The assistant speaks English very well. They told me they would check on the pigeon to see if its injuries are bad. If so, they will treat it immediately, otherwise they will contact a bird shelter to pick it up.

And here some other links/contacts I found, but had not contacted. 

This a shelter in Brussels:
Maison de l’Oiseau, Rue de Veeweyde,* 43 1070 Bruxelles, Tél*: 02/521.28.50 – GSM*: 0496/26.13.77

And here you can find shelters in other cities in Belgium:
http://protectiondesoiseaux.be/liste-des-centres-de-revalidation/

Hopefully this helps!

Good luck and all the best to all of you,
Sophie


----------

